# 1st jumping lesson after 2 month vacation :P



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

This is me and my horse after both of us had about two months off. As you can see I'm pretty out of shape and am not exactly holding my position that great but he looked so happy to be jumping again I had to post it. =D


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He does look very excited! How big are those jumps? They look huge!


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

They're only about 3ft - 3ft3


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

great riding! You looked great [*is jealous*] and your horse is gorgeous! Looked like he had a great time


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dude!! seriously 3 months off? You look soooo awesome so does ur horse!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

You guys look fantastic! And look like you were having a lot of fun!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

2 months**


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

you look great. i especially like how even his pace is the whole way around. shows you're really in control and he's having a great time


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is one FABULOUS horse! He is soooo beautiful! And looks very "ready to go"! Look pretty good for 3 months off..Keep riding and those jumping muscles will be as good as new..


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!  We are working hard. He's amazing and I love him so much. <3 Today we went swimming in the creek. I'll post a video when I get it. He babysat a little 7 year old girl through the water when her pony didn't want to go in.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you guys look great. I'll also agree that it does look like your fur ball seemed to be in a good mood :lol:

You guys looked great


----------

